# Uhhhg



## hollynicohle (Feb 10, 2002)

Well, I can't stop having symptoms of IBS, or possibly something else...who knows. I don't know how I'm supposed to get through law school, much less be a lawyer, all the while running out of the court room to the bathroom every 5 minutes. I am almost ready to give up right now...I can't get to class, work, or do anything else. I've been getting up early, but that is getting so old. I just want to know how much longer I'm going to have to spend half my day in the bathroom. (for life, I'm assuming) Until a month ago, I was the director of every club imaginable, working, going to class, having a social life...and now, I am best friends with the toilet it seems! Can anyone tell me if IBS ever goes into periods where you go back to normal? Or do the symptoms go on forever?


----------



## Molly McGee (Dec 6, 2001)

Hang in there! I know it seems hard right now but with practice you will learn what sends you running to the loo and help prevent it. I myself am graduating from college in May and I already have a great job waiting for me. I am VERY determined to do whatever it takes for me to get my IBS manageable. I know its a pain but keeping a food journal is very helpful, before I did that I had know idea that I could not handle tomatoes. that will save me much trouble in the future. Just keep your head up and keep pushing for your law degree. Just because your not in every social event now doesn't mean you won't be successful!


----------

